# Отзывы > Казино >  Tư vấn phương pháp nâng ngực không đau

## khachhangtuvan

bệnh viện ơi!

Em đắn đo mãi vẫn không biết có *phương pháp nâng ngực không đau* nào không? Nếu bệnh viện nói là phương pháp nâng ngực không phẫu thuật thì em xin từ chối nha. Tại mấy phương pháp nâng ngực không phẫu thuật hiệu quả không có lâu đâu. Hoặc là bệnh viện tư vấn cho em phương pháp nâng ngực nào không đau nhiều cũng được. Không thì bệnh viện chỉ cho em cách chăm sóc làm sao để hết đau nhanh chóng cũng được nha. bệnh viện thông cảm giúp em tại tính của em sợ đau lắm nên vậy đó. bệnh viện giải đáp nhiệt tình cho em nha. (Khả Như – Tân Phú)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo: *phương pháp phẫu thuật ngực hiệu quả nhất*

----------

